# Siete infelici 2 ?



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

Stavolta faccio una premessa:non sono laureato,non sono un costituzionalista,e spesso apro dei 3d volgari per dissacrare e farci due risate..!Qualcuno ha pensato di far sparire il mio primo 3d sei infelice?Non saprei chi e neanche mi interessa,non so in questi casi cosa prevede la costituzione italiana,ma quel 3d non era volgare era solo un modo per sdrammatizzare e sbeffeggiare chi mi ha descritto come un cannibale delle vostre sofferenze,pensate un pò...!Vabbe quel 3d dava fastidio....!Io credo che in mezzo a noi ci siano persone in completa malafede,anche la strategia dei rossi è chiaramente il loro modus operandi.Un ultimo pensiero per il conte:ti sei liberato ad uno ad uno dei tuoi pseudo nemici,se di nemici si può parlare in un forum,stringendo alleanze,carpendo segreti di persone in difficoltà e sputtanadole senza pietà,hai leccato sempre il sedere ai gestrori di turno,dovresti aver capito che io per te sono un pesce troppo grosso o non ti è chiaro?Puoi solo baciarmi languidamente le chiappe del culo,farmi la guerra alle spalle con quelle tre debosciate al tuo servizio,ma ndò cazzo vai poi?Non ti faremo il favore di uscire da qui,se admin riterrà opportuno farlo sarà il padrone di casa ad estromettermi,e quando succederà non farò scrivere alla mia compagna per farmi riammettere,non scenderò così in basso proprio no,ho una vita fuori molto più gratificante della tua.A chi mi accusa di aprire 3d volgari rispondo così:è vero,ma trovo molto più volgare le frasi razziste del conte contro i terroni,o il dare del mafioso ad un utente come fa la"Montarcini"del forum!Adesso torniamo al tema:siete infelici?approfittate di me io sono una merdaccia....!!


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ué!!!*
Buongiorno...ben alzato.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *Ué!!!*
> Buongiorno...ben alzato.


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quante parole! Oscu!!

Mi dispice, non soffro 

Ma, ... un pó avvelenata su alcune cose ...

Buongiorno comunque

Sienne


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

io soffro tantissimo :triste:
















opcorn:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta faccio una premessa:non sono laureato,non sono un costituzionalista,e spesso apro dei 3d volgari per dissacrare e farci due risate..!Qualcuno ha pensato di far sparire il mio primo 3d sei infelice?Non saprei chi e neanche mi interessa,non so in questi casi cosa prevede la costituzione italiana,ma quel 3d non era volgare era solo un modo per sdrammatizzare e sbeffeggiare chi mi ha descritto come un cannibale delle vostre sofferenze,pensate un pò...!Vabbe quel 3d dava fastidio....!*Io credo che in mezzo a noi ci siano persone in completa malafede,anche la strategia dei rossi è chiaramente il loro modus operandi.*Un ultimo pensiero per il conte:ti sei liberato ad uno ad uno dei tuoi pseudo nemici,se di nemici si può parlare in un forum,stringendo alleanze,carpendo segreti di persone in difficoltà e sputtanadole senza pietà,hai leccato sempre il sedere ai gestrori di turno,dovresti aver capito che io per te sono un pesce troppo grosso o non ti è chiaro?Puoi solo baciarmi languidamente le chiappe del culo,farmi la guerra alle spalle con quelle tre debosciate al tuo servizio,ma ndò cazzo vai poi?Non ti faremo il favore di uscire da qui,se admin riterrà opportuno farlo sarà il padrone di casa ad estromettermi,e quando succederà non farò scrivere alla mia compagna per farmi riammettere,non scenderò così in basso proprio no,ho una vita fuori molto più gratificante della tua.A chi mi accusa di aprire 3d volgari rispondo così:è vero,ma trovo molto più volgare le frasi razziste del conte contro i terroni,o il dare del mafioso ad un utente come fa la"Montarcini"del forum!Adesso torniamo al tema:siete infelici?approfittate di me io sono una merdaccia....!!



ho sempre sperato che così non fosse, ma mi devo ricredere ogni giorno di più
malafede totale e assoluta, la si legge a ogni riga di alcuni interventi


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sienne dimmi cosa ti ammorba?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

*oscuro*

accusare gli altri di cose che loro fanno abitualmente, quotidianamente
Oscuro, dimmi se si può essere più dementi di così


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> *Ué!!!*
> Buongiorno...ben alzato.


Si ineffetti fra un pò vado a dormire,se mi viene sonno...!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho sempre sperato che così non fosse, ma mi devo ricredere ogni giorno di più
> malafede totale e assoluta, la si legge a ogni riga di alcuni interventi


A me dispiace che ho dovuto discutere anche con te e non sai quanto...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> accusare gli altri di cose che loro fanno abitualmente, quotidianamente
> Oscuro, dimmi se si può essere più dementi di così


Chiara perdonami la demenza non c'entra nulla però..!Io mi diverto a fare il demente e mi viene pure bene:rotfl:,qui parliamo di cattiveria...!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> accusare gli altri di cose che loro fanno abitualmente, quotidianamente
> Oscuro, dimmi se si può essere più dementi di così


ma infatti senza parole!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*

Simy a te cosa devo scrivere?Mi lasci interdetto,ogni tanto penso alla tua persona e rimango basito,sei talemente cristallina nei tuoi pensieri,sei una delle persopne più buone che io abbia conosciuto,spesso penso che avrei voluto conoscerti prima....!Ti auguro di non sporcarti mai come purtroppo è accaduto a me!Coraggio!














opcorn:[/QUOTE]


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Si capisco,la cosa può tediare!Però cerca di capire anche tu,dopo un pò ti potresti anche rompere il cazzo che un povero demente,continua a fare illusioni sulla vita privata degli utenti o no?Insomma, io non ti chiedo che lavoro fai nel reale,e se venissi a sapere che fai il vigile urbano certo non ti scriverei :non rompere il cazzo e vai a regolare il traffico giusto?Io alla scimmietta che suona l'organo nella chiese gli permetto qualsiasi cosa,io sono oscuro,ma cosa c'entra cosa sarei e chi sarei fuori di qui?Questo vale per me,vale per farfalla,per simy,per tutti....o no?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy a te cosa devo scrivere?Mi lasci interdetto,ogni tanto penso alla tua persona e rimango basito,sei talemente cristallina nei tuoi pensieri,sei una delle persopne più buone che io abbia conosciuto,spesso penso che avrei voluto conoscerti prima....!Ti auguro di non sporcarti mai come purtroppo è accaduto a me!Coraggio!


sono senza parole... grazie 
sono io ad essere fortunata ad avere un amico come te


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

ma chi ha cancellato?
non me ne faccio una ragione: se non si gradisce la cosa più naturale è dirlo .ma è inutile, fin ache esisterà un sistema basato sull'anonimato appeggeremo la gente subdola e vigliacca


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ha cancellato?
> non me ne faccio una ragione: se non si gradisce la cosa più naturale è dirlo .ma è inutile, fin ache esisterà un sistema basato sull'anonimato appeggeremo la gente subdola e vigliacca


Minerva non mi invento nulla,e non è importante che sia stato cancellato.A chi dava fastidio secondo te?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si capisco,la cosa può tediare!Però cerca di capire anche tu,dopo un pò ti potresti anche rompere il cazzo che un povero demente,continua a fare illusioni sulla vita privata degli utenti o no?Insomma, io non ti chiedo che lavoro fai nel reale,e se venissi a sapere che fai il vigile urbano certo non ti scriverei :non rompere il cazzo e vai a regolare il traffico giusto?Io alla scimmietta che suona l'organo nella chiese gli permetto qualsiasi cosa,io sono oscuro,ma cosa c'entra cosa sarei e chi sarei fuori di qui?Questo vale per me,vale per farfalla,per simy,per tutti....o no?


lui continua a fare illusioni sulla tua vita privata e tu continui ad aprire post su di lui. Alla fine è più o meno lo stesso comportamento. 

Noia.


Ps. è solo la mia opinione. io sono Project Manager in una Banca.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta faccio una premessa:non sono laureato,non sono un costituzionalista,e spesso apro dei 3d volgari per dissacrare e farci due risate..!Qualcuno ha pensato di far sparire il mio primo 3d sei infelice?Non saprei chi e neanche mi interessa,non so in questi casi cosa prevede la costituzione italiana,ma quel 3d non era volgare era solo un modo per sdrammatizzare e sbeffeggiare chi mi ha descritto come un cannibale delle vostre sofferenze,pensate un pò...!Vabbe quel 3d dava fastidio....!Io credo che in mezzo a noi ci siano persone in completa malafede,anche la strategia dei rossi è chiaramente il loro modus operandi.Un ultimo pensiero per il conte:ti sei liberato ad uno ad uno dei tuoi pseudo nemici,se di nemici si può parlare in un forum,stringendo alleanze,carpendo segreti di persone in difficoltà e sputtanadole senza pietà,hai leccato sempre il sedere ai gestrori di turno,dovresti aver capito che io per te sono un pesce troppo grosso o non ti è chiaro?Puoi solo baciarmi languidamente le chiappe del culo,farmi la guerra alle spalle con quelle tre debosciate al tuo servizio,ma ndò cazzo vai poi?Non ti faremo il favore di uscire da qui,se admin riterrà opportuno farlo sarà il padrone di casa ad estromettermi,e quando succederà non farò scrivere alla mia compagna per farmi riammettere,non scenderò così in basso proprio no,ho una vita fuori molto più gratificante della tua.A chi mi accusa di aprire 3d volgari rispondo così:è vero,ma trovo molto più volgare le frasi razziste del conte contro i terroni,o il dare del mafioso ad un utente come fa la"Montarcini"del forum!Adesso torniamo al tema:siete infelici?approfittate di me io sono una merdaccia....!!


lascia stare i rossi, verdi e blu
che non se ne può più
ora ti sbrodolerò addosso 
tutti i miei problemi
piangerò sulla tua spalla
sino a farti venire i reumatismi:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lui continua a fare illusioni sulla tua vita privata e tu continui ad aprire post su di lui. Alla fine è più o meno lo stesso comportamento.
> 
> Noia.
> 
> ...


Bè,io non faccio sparire 3d,non infamo la gente,non ho mai sputtanato confidenze private di persone,insomma paragonare oscuro al conte è paragonare uno stronzo fumante ad un bel pezzo di cioccolata svizzera.Occhiverdi quello che sei fuori di qui sono affari tuoi,laureato,diplomato,non mi interessa,se scrivi cose piacevoli ed interessanti ok,se non ti trovo gradevole,non vengo certo a scrivere che in banca rubi i soldi dei correntisti o no?Non è un concetto astruso e difficile , chi non vuole capire e perchè non ha interessi a capire....!o no?


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io soffro tantissimo :triste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non vedi che non ti prende in considerazione? non vuole offrirti la spalla. è inutile tentare di attirare la sua attenzione.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Flavietta*



Flavia ha detto:


> lascia stare i rossi, verdi e blu
> che non se ne può più
> ora ti sbrodolerò addosso
> tutti i miei problemi
> ...


Si vabbè aspetto da una settimana....Quando cominci?HO FAME!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non vedi che non ti prende in considerazione? non vuole offrirti la spalla. è inutile tentare di attirare la sua attenzione.



ma non è vero che non mi prende in considerazione


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè aspetto da una settimana....Quando cominci?HO FAME!:rotfl:


ok sei seduto ?
perchè la prima cosa
che ti voglio dire è bruttissima
non so nemmeno se si può 
scrivere nel forum
non vorrei turbare qualcuno


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lui continua a fare illusioni sulla tua vita privata e tu continui ad aprire post su di lui. Alla fine è più o meno lo stesso comportamento.
> 
> Noia.
> 
> ...


in sostanza cosa fai?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sienne dimmi cosa ti ammorba?


Ciao Oscù,

non conosco la parola "ammorba", ma intuisco ...  ...

un conto è scherzare, avere la lingua biforcuta ... prendersi in giro ... 
ma pure offendersi, non pensarla allo stesso modo ... 
veramente, tutto ci sta ... 

ma di fondo, ci deve essere quel filo di rispetto ... 
non sò se sia la parola giusta ... ma penso che tu intuisci!!!

ma in certe esternazioni ... ueh un bouquet!
c'è di tutto ... appunto, di tutto: anche la cattiveria di schiacciare,
denudare, distruggere ... nascosta un una battuta ... 
e siccome è un bouquet ... 
alcuni capiscono una cosa ed altri un'altra ...

non si arriva a capo!

perciò io ignoro ... ma se mi si punge (e avvolte anche verso altri,
se proprio la cosa è galattica) rispondo  ...

come ho detto ... ho del veleno pure io ...
ben nascosto in riserva ... non si sa mai  ...

ma voglio stare tranquilla Oscu!

che affoghino nella loro cattiveria!
mica devo mangiare o dormire con loro?
sorry ... sono asociale in questo ... 
ognuno per i cavoli suoi. 

mi capisci?

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*lUI*



Lui ha detto:


> non vedi che non ti prende in considerazione? non vuole offrirti la spalla. è inutile tentare di attirare la sua attenzione.


Caro fratello siculo,tu hai già i tuoi problemi, qualcuno cerca le tue chiappette algide per trapanarle a sangue,adesso oltre a farfalla pure simy?ma ci tieni al tuo culo?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> ok sei seduto ?
> perchè la prima cosa
> che ti voglio dire è bruttissima
> non so nemmeno se si può
> ...


Coraggio turbami,ne ho viste tante....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè,io non faccio sparire 3d,non infamo la gente,non ho mai sputtanato confidenze private di persone,insomma paragonare oscuro al conte è paragonare uno stronzo fumante ad un bel pezzo di cioccolata svizzera.Occhiverdi quello che sei fuori di qui sono affari tuoi,laureato,diplomato,non mi interessa,se scrivi cose piacevoli ed interessanti ok,se non ti trovo gradevole,non vengo certo a scrivere che in banca rubi i soldi dei correntisti o no?Non è un concetto astruso e difficile , chi non vuole capire e perchè non ha interessi a capire....!o no?


si vabbè .. ma anche tu scrivessi che io rubo lo stipendio. Ma sai quanto me ne fregherebbe?

ah già sarebbe vero. :mrgreen:

Scherzi a parte. Mio modestissimo punto di vista, ma questi topic non fanno altro che mettere altra legna sul fuoco. Ho capito da tempo che l'indifferenza è la miglior arma contro le parole di chi non ti apprezza. Dopo un po' ci si annoia ad attaccare uno che non da considerazione. 
E basta con il Conte. Manco ne fossi innamorato.... su... prendi Simi e strizzale le tette piuttosto.

Scusa Simy!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscù,
> 
> non conosco la parola "ammorba", ma intuisco ...  ...
> 
> ...


Bel post.Si potrei ignorare,ma ignorando non si prede le distanze dalla cacca e molti questo fanno finta di non capirlo!Il parole povere io penso che tizio sia in malafede giusto?Se ignoro continuerà a fare danni,se invece dico a tizio piantala di fare lo stronzo io comunque prendo le distanze!Io sono fatto così....!


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coraggio turbami,ne ho viste tante....!


allora
l'altro giorno....
mi si è spezzata un'unghia
non ti ho turbato troppo vero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> in sostanza cosa fai?


dopo avertelo spiegato dovrei ucciderti.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si vabbè .. ma anche tu scrivessi che io rubo lo stipendio. Ma sai quanto me ne fregherebbe?
> 
> ah già sarebbe vero. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ciao

:up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro fratello siculo,tu hai già i tuoi problemi, qualcuno cerca le tue chiappette algide per trapanarle a sangue,adesso oltre a farfalla pure simy?ma ci tieni al tuo culo?



minchia ma come siete retrogati in questo forum, eppure il tema sono le corna. io non ci vedo nulla di male se farfalla o simy si divertissero con me. Se ami la propria donna non puoi impedirle di gioire e divertirsi. sarebbe una limitazione.


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dopo avertelo spiegato dovrei ucciderti.


se lavori all'MPS allora il tuo lavoro è molto chiaro.


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è vero che non mi prende in considerazione


io ho spalle larghe ed un impermiabile


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si vabbè .. ma anche tu scrivessi che io rubo lo stipendio. Ma sai quanto me ne fregherebbe?
> 
> ah già sarebbe vero. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Quindi al tuo modesto avviso,dovremmo tacere ed essere indifferenti a:sparizioni di 3d,calunnie,illazioni,sputtanamenti di confidenze private di povere utenti in difficoltà,dovremmo girare le spalle a tutto questo?Bè beato tu che riesci a farlo,sai, io ho perso un figlio al terzo mese e per MIA GRANDISSIMA colpa,ho scritto questa cosa in questo posto,il conte ha pensato bene di rappresentarmi che in quanto non genitore non posso esprimere giudizi sull'educazione impartita alle nuove generazioni!Tu sei in odore di santità,io no,siamo diversi,io non mi giro dall'altra parte,tu si!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se lavori all'MPS allora il tuo lavoro è molto chiaro.


Banca teTesca. Non sei molto attento.




oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi al tuo modesto avviso,dovremmo tacere ed essere indifferenti a:sparizioni di 3d,calunnie,illazioni,sputtanamenti di confidenze private di povere utenti in difficoltà,dovremmo girare le spalle a tutto questo?Bè beato tu che riesci a farlo,sai, io ho perso un figlio al terzo mese e per MIA GRANDISSIMA colpa,ho scritto questa cosa in questo posto,il conte ha pensato bene di rappresentarmi che in quanto non genitore non posso esprimere giudizi sull'educazione impartita alle nuove generazioni!Tu sei in odore di santità,io no,siamo diversi,io non mi giro dall'altra parte,tu si!


Hai frainteso. Io non sono proprio il tipo che si gira dall'altra parte. Ma di certo non mi metto a fare una rivoluzione su un forum per il modus operandi di un utente. Utente che ha anche i suoi sostenitori.

So della storia del bimbo ( e ti rinnovo il mio dispiacere ). 

Come ti ho già ripetuto è solo la mia modesta opinione.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> minchia ma come siete retrogati in questo forum, eppure il tema sono le corna. io non ci vedo nulla di male se farfalla o simy si divertissero con me. Se ami la propria donna non puoi impedirle di gioire e divertirsi. sarebbe una limitazione.


Ok presentami la tua!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok presentami la tua!:rotfl:



:risata:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro fratello siculo,tu hai già i tuoi problemi, qualcuno cerca le tue chiappette algide per trapanarle a sangue,adesso oltre a farfalla *pure simy?ma ci tieni al tuo culo*?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> io ho spalle larghe ed un impermiabile


Alle spalle larghe credo,l'impermeabile a cosa ti serve?per nascondere qui 4.5 cm di tristezza fra le gambe?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> allora
> l'altro giorno....
> mi si è spezzata un'unghia
> non ti ho turbato troppo vero?


Pensavo a qualcosa di morale flavia io sono una merdaccia...!


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi al tuo modesto avviso,dovremmo tacere ed essere indifferenti a:sparizioni di 3d,calunnie,illazioni,sputtanamenti di confidenze private di povere utenti in difficoltà,dovremmo girare le spalle a tutto questo?Bè beato tu che riesci a farlo,sai, io ho perso un figlio al terzo mese e per MIA GRANDISSIMA colpa,ho scritto questa cosa in questo posto,il conte ha pensato bene di rappresentarmi che in quanto non genitore non posso esprimere giudizi sull'educazione impartita alle nuove generazioni!Tu sei in odore di santità,io no,siamo diversi,io non mi giro dall'altra parte,tu si!


Ciao Oscu,

no, Oscu! Mai girare le spalle, quando si supera una certa soglia  ....

ma cercare di intuire, chi è propenso a superare certi limiti 

e prendere le distanze ... prima ... 

certo, il discorso cambia completamente, se ci si trova poi ad un certo punto.

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora
> l'altro giorno....
> mi si è spezzata un'unghia
> non ti ho turbato troppo vero?


pure a me. Mi passeresti la limetta? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:





:blank: quand'è così non mi meriti, preferisco la mia dolce farfalla. tu resta con oscuro e magari accendi la candela così lo vedi meglio.

non rivolgermi più la parola. Sallo.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo a qualcosa di morale flavia io sono una merdaccia...!


sono incompresa!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscu,
> 
> no, Oscu! Mai girare le spalle, quando si supera una certa soglia ....
> 
> ...


Ma si, io capisco chi vuole vivere in pace ,chi si fa i cazzi suoi,chi si gira dall'altra parte quando succede qualcosa,certo poi quando accade a loro io mi diverto sempre tanto...fare gli indifferenti con il culo degli altri è tipico di noi italiani!


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pure a me. Mi passeresti la limetta? :mrgreen:


ma certo!
poi ci mettiamo lo smalto?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> sono incompresa!


Dai problemi con i genitori?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma certo!
> poi ci mettiamo lo smalto?:mrgreen:


l'importante è che tu abbia a portata l'acetone. :mrgreen: 

Dove imparare a metterlo così potrò insegnarlo a mia figlia. :up:

Tra 20 anni... eh.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai problemi con i genitori?


per ora dai problemi
di pulizia e disinfezione
dei pavimenti
io faccio girare l'economia
farò ricchi quelli della lisoform


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> per ora dai problemi
> di pulizia e disinfezione
> dei pavimenti
> io faccio girare l'economia
> farò ricchi quelli della lisoform


Ma io sono una merdaccia cosa mi interessa?


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'importante è che tu abbia a portata l'acetone. :mrgreen:
> 
> Dove imparare a metterlo così potrò insegnarlo a mia figlia. :up:
> 
> Tra 20 anni... eh.


OC
ma con te bisogna iniziare dalle basi
non si usa da ere geologiche l'acetone
esistono solventi che ne sono privi
mica vorrai rovinare le unghie?


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io sono una merdaccia cosa mi interessa?


bhè
direi che siamo in tema
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> OC
> ma con te bisogna iniziare dalle basi
> non si usa da ere geologiche l'acetone
> esistono solventi che ne sono privi
> mica vorrai rovinare le unghie?


vabbè intendevo quel liquidino utile a togliere lo smalto dalle unghie. L'ho sempre chiamato acetone. 

Oggi ho imparato una cosa nuova. Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> bhè
> direi che siamo in tema
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,ti mi devi scrivere le tue sofferenze in privato,io ti ricatto e poi ti sputtano in chiaro capito?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ha cancellato?
> non me ne faccio una ragione: se non si gradisce la cosa più naturale è dirlo .ma è inutile, fin ache esisterà un sistema basato sull'anonimato appeggeremo la gente subdola e vigliacca


Io non mi faccio una ragione che non sia stato rimesso..........
Ma c'è chi può e chi non può
Dopodichè è stato tolto il tastino per segnalare per paura che qualcuno rendesse la pariglia...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io non mi faccio una ragione che non sia stato rimesso..........
> Ma c'è chi può e chi non può
> Dopodichè è stato tolto il tastino per segnalare per paura che qualcuno rendesse la pariglia...


Ma davvero?ma chi sarà mai?Chi è questo bricconcello che squote violentemente i coglioni di tutti?quello che ha fatto il servizio militare con Baggio?Quello che raccoglieva le saponette a nastro nelle docce?


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vabbè intendevo quel liquidino utile a togliere lo smalto dalle unghie. L'ho sempre chiamato acetone.
> 
> Oggi ho imparato una cosa nuova. Grazie.


:up:
applicati e sarai felice
di passare il tempo con tutti
quei colori



oscuro ha detto:


> No,ti mi devi scrivere le tue sofferenze in privato,io ti ricatto e poi ti sputtano in chiaro capito?


evvabbhè allora dillo
che non vuoi essere di aiuto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bel post.Si potrei ignorare,ma ignorando non si prede le distanze dalla cacca e molti questo fanno finta di non capirlo!Il parole povere io penso che tizio sia in malafede giusto?Se ignoro continuerà a fare danni,se invece dico a tizio piantala di fare lo stronzo io comunque prendo le distanze!Io sono fatto così....!


E comunque lo fai in faccia e non lavori nell'ombra


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> E comunque lo fai in faccia e non lavori nell'ombra


Bè sono poco oscuro in questo,io lavori che faccio nell'ombra sono altri...!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E comunque lo fai in faccia e non lavori nell'ombra



ci vogliono le palle per fare una cosa simile


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ci vogliono le palle per fare una cosa simile


Non credo,basta essere così!Ti fai tanti nemici,ma è un vantaggio,perchè chi ti avverserà sarà la gente di merda e tu potrai distinguerla ancora meglio.:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

"tanti nemici tanto onore" cit.


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro, ma non ti scassi la minchiuzza (2,5) a martellare sempre la stessa persona. prima anna ora il conte. Tra poco tocchera a Lunapiena, ne sono certo.

non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma dopo avergli detto per un giorno intero ciò che sono, secondo il tuo punto di vista, *non ti pare abbastanza?
*
dopo aver chiarito agli altri utenti le tue ragioni, *non ti pare abbastanza?

*perchè continuare oltre? *non ti pare abbastanza?*


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, ma non ti scassi la minchiuzza (2,5) a martellare sempre la stessa persona. prima anna ora il conte. Tra poco tocchera a Lunapiena, ne sono certo.
> 
> non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma dopo avergli detto per un giorno intero ciò che sono, secondo il tuo punto di vista, *non ti pare abbastanza?
> *
> ...


Se mi scassavo la minchiuzza continuavo secondo te?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

ma voglio dire, essendo ipodotato, 2,5, i tuoi insulti essendo direttamente proporzionali alle misure, dovrebbero durare pochissimo. Non sò se ho reso l'idea.

e poi quell'avatar, cambialo, non ti rende.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ma voglio dire, essendo ipodotato, 2,5, i tuoi insulti essendo direttamente proporzionali alle misure, dovrebbero durare pochissimo. Non sò se ho reso l'idea.


Allora i tuoi conti non tornano...!Forse sono ben al di sopra.....dei 2.5cm non credi?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mi scassavo la minchiuzza continuavo secondo te?:rotfl:



Ciao,

:rotfl: ... infatti ...

e che diventa una spirale ... senza fine!

si dice ... poi quello che ritorna è una storpiatura di parole mai detto ...

gente entra a metà discorso ...

per indole ... crede più ad uno che all'altro ... 

fina della storia? un'ammuchiata ... 


ma è anche vero che ... la goccia ... fa il suo percorso nel tempo.

sienne


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora i tuoi conti non tornano...!Forse sono ben al di sopra.....dei 2.5cm non credi?


quindi quell'apparecchio di cui parlavi per ingrandire il pene, ha funzionato. Hai speso bene i tuoi soldi, vedi, i consigli di occhidimicio funzionano.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl: ... infatti ...
> 
> ...


La verità?io adoro dire:io l'avevo detto!:mrgreen:Vinco sempre facile...!


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?io adoro dire:io l'avevo detto!:mrgreen:Vinco sempre facile...!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:up:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> quindi quell'apparecchio di cui parlavi per ingrandire il pene, ha funzionato. Hai speso bene i tuoi soldi, vedi, i consigli di occhidimicio funzionano.


Funziona e benissimo,da 35cm sono arrivato a 40.Quindo credo che tu dai 3cm potrai arrivare ai 3.5 sempre agognati!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :up:
> 
> sienne


Son sincero,come fiuto labrutta gente  io nessuno...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

*Allora Oscuro...*

... voglio confidare a te una mia pena. Ma mi raccomando che resti un segreto. 
Sono molto abbattuta.
Sono veramente a pezzi.
Quando vengo su questo forum ... devo vedere cose che ...
Lui e Perplesso che si sfidano a duello per Farfalla
Tu e Farfalla che vi date appuntamento al lago('mazza Farfy però)
Ultimo che corteggia Annuccia
Tutti che corteggiano Simy
Free e UltimoSangre... non ne parliamo
Gas che fa il cascamorto con Pleasure la scosciata
OcchiVerdi che fa il languido con AnnaBlume
Persino Quib che broccola MillePensieri... che non so neanche se sia previsto dal regolamento.
ma mo.... pure Eretteo. Ho visto ERETTEO con flebo e tutto che ce stava a provà con Fiammetta!
E' arrivato il Presidente, nuovo nuovo, e se n'è accorto pure lui...
qui è tutto un fervere di passioni, un eruttare di attrazioni, un fermentare di morbosi desideri.
E non parliamo degli scambi in MP che Minerva ha la casella piena. Mica è lei che non li vuole ricevere. E' che non ci stanno più.



... e a me.... non mi si caga nessunoiange:   iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:
.... sapessi come mi sento sola,triste,vecchia ET esclusa.
.... la babbiona del forumiange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:

SONO INFELICE, OSCU'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
STO A ROSICA', STO COME 'NA FOCA 'N CINTA SU 'NO SCOJO, STO PROPIO 'NA CHIAVICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MA SGUANCIATEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... voglio confidare a te una mia pena. Ma mi raccomando che resti un segreto.
> Sono molto abbattuta.
> Sono veramente a pezzi.
> Quando vengo su questo forum ... devo vedere cose che ...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... voglio confidare a te una mia pena. Ma mi raccomando che resti un segreto.
> Sono molto abbattuta.
> Sono veramente a pezzi.
> Quando vengo su questo forum ... devo vedere cose che ...
> ...


Sbrciolata,mi space ma tu sei una donna impegnativa,troppo sveglia...!Poi queste cose devi scrivermele in pvt,io ti assecondo e poi ti sputtano appena non prendi le mie difese capito?Deve funzionare così...!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... voglio confidare a te una mia pena. Ma mi raccomando che resti un segreto.
> Sono molto abbattuta.
> Sono veramente a pezzi.
> Quando vengo su questo forum ... devo vedere cose che ...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e chi sarebbero sti tutti?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...
> *OcchiVerdi che fa il languido con AnnaBlume*!!!!!!!!!!


Ma non è verooooooooo.... vieni qua che ti faccio un po' di coccoline miciose!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbrciolata,mi space ma tu sei una donna impegnativa,troppo sveglia...!Poi queste cose devi scrivermele in pvt,io ti assecondo e poi ti sputtano appena non prendi le mie difese capito?Deve funzionare così...!


Ah scusa. Adesso in pvt ti racconto il mio amore inconfessabile per l'utente che mi ha fatto andare di testa, con annessi sogni erotici ricorrenti. Faccio subito.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... voglio confidare a te una mia pena. Ma mi raccomando che resti un segreto.
> Sono molto abbattuta.
> Sono veramente a pezzi.
> Quando vengo su questo forum ... devo vedere cose che ...
> ...


cara Sbri
ti tengo compagnia
anche a me nessuno mi calcola
sarà perchè sono brutta e acida?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta faccio una premessa:*non sono laureato,non sono un costituzionalista,e spesso apro dei 3d volgari* per dissacrare e farci due risate..!Qualcuno ha pensato di far sparire il mio primo 3d sei infelice?Non saprei chi e neanche mi interessa,non so in questi casi cosa prevede la costituzione italiana,ma quel 3d non era volgare era solo un modo per sdrammatizzare e sbeffeggiare chi mi ha descritto come un cannibale delle vostre sofferenze,pensate un pò...!Vabbe quel 3d dava fastidio....!Io credo che in mezzo a noi ci siano persone in completa malafede,anche la strategia dei rossi è chiaramente il loro modus operandi.Un ultimo pensiero per il conte:ti sei liberato ad uno ad uno dei tuoi pseudo nemici,se di nemici si può parlare in un forum,stringendo alleanze,carpendo segreti di persone in difficoltà e sputtanadole senza pietà,hai leccato sempre il sedere ai gestrori di turno,dovresti aver capito che io per te sono un pesce troppo grosso o non ti è chiaro?Puoi solo baciarmi languidamente le chiappe del culo,farmi la guerra alle spalle con quelle tre debosciate al tuo servizio,ma ndò cazzo vai poi?Non ti faremo il favore di uscire da qui,se admin riterrà opportuno farlo sarà il padrone di casa ad estromettermi,e quando succederà non farò scrivere alla mia compagna per farmi riammettere,non scenderò così in basso proprio no,ho una vita fuori molto più gratificante della tua.A chi mi accusa di aprire 3d volgari rispondo così:è vero,ma trovo molto più volgare le frasi razziste del conte contro i terroni,o il dare del mafioso ad un utente come fa la"Montarcini"del forum!Adesso torniamo al tema:siete infelici?approfittate di me io sono una merdaccia....!!


Orrore !!!!! Indiciamo subito un referendum - ovviamente conforme ai dettami costituzionali ....-  per buttarlo fuori dal Forum, su dai !!! Terùn, va a dar via el cul :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> cara Sbri
> ti tengo compagnia
> anche a me nessuno mi calcola
> sarà perchè sono brutta e acida?


secondo me sbagliamo avatar


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me sbagliamo avatar



dici?


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... voglio confidare a te una mia pena. Ma mi raccomando che resti un segreto.
> Sono molto abbattuta.
> Sono veramente a pezzi.
> Quando vengo su questo forum ... devo vedere cose che ...
> ...




:rotfl:ma vieni che ti corteggio io piaciona  di mamma....
bedda...


ps:non sapevo che ultimo mi corteggiasse...sparla delle mie tette...
a dire il vero io sono quella che viene sempre bidonata...
sedotta e abbandonata a se stessa...
:ballo:e anche un po creti...

(forse è per quello)

bacio sbri...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Orrore !!!!! Indiciamo subito un referendum - ovviamente conforme ai dettami costituzionali ....-  per buttarlo fuori dal Forum, su dai !!! *Terùn, va a dar via el cul* :mrgreen::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:
ahahah proprio non ce la fate. ...el cù.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ahahah proprio non ce la fate. ...el *cù*.


Oscuro adora il cù, per cui l'ho citato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... voglio confidare a te una mia pena. Ma mi raccomando che resti un segreto.
> Sono molto abbattuta.
> Sono veramente a pezzi.
> Quando vengo su questo forum ... devo vedere cose che ...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

bellissima requisitoria




ps. come sarebbe che non ti si caga nessuno? 

ti confido un segreto..... la tua bella testa ha sempre fatto colpo sugli uomini giusti  (mannaggia a te :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

scusa sbri, permettimi di chiamarti sbri, tu cerchi uno stallone da poter cavalcare senza remore e con goliardia. Qui di stalloni non ce nè nemmeno l'ombra, l'unico che in un certo senso ci assomiglia sono io, ma al mio invito mi hai snobbato perchè leggermente peloso. ora attaccati al tram. :blank:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

sbriiii!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ti passo la coppa di mate!

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

*Fatto.*

Ho inviato. Oscuro adesso sa TUTTO. 
Sono legata mani e piedi a lui.
...
uhm... legata mani e piedi... Oscurello?!?!?!?:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho inviato. Oscuro adesso sa TUTTO.
> Sono legata mani e piedi a lui.
> ...
> uhm... legata mani e piedi... Oscurello?!?!?!?:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Sbriciolata,a me in pvt non è arrivato nulla,come faccio a sputtanarti e a ricattarti quando darai ragione ad annablume invece che a me?che merda sono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,a me in pvt non è arrivato nulla,come faccio a sputtanarti e a ricattarti quando darai ragione ad annablume invece che a me?che merda sono?


COME NON TI E' ARRIVATA? ... oddio... ho sbagliato detinatario?


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> COME NON TI E' ARRIVATA? ... oddio... ho sbagliato detinatario?



minchia allora è vizio...
parente di gas?

:rotfl:
un pò di attenzione porca mirseria....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa sbri, permettimi di chiamarti sbri, tu cerchi uno stallone da poter cavalcare senza remore e con goliardia. Qui di stalloni non ce nè nemmeno l'ombra, l'unico che in un certo senso ci assomiglia sono io, ma al mio invito mi hai snobbato perchè leggermente peloso. ora attaccati al tram. :blank:


Quindi io sono la riserva di Sbri?

:blu:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi io sono la riserva di Sbri?
> 
> :blu:


almeno sei riserva..io stò in panchina da mesi.....:rotfl:
:ballo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi io sono la riserva di Sbri?
> 
> :blu:


nono, tranqui, cercava solo di tirarmi su il morale


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, tranqui, cercava solo di tirarmi su il morale


Sbri so che stai giocando....Ma posso dirti una cosa seria? Sei una delle utenti che più riscuotono la mia stima, ammesso che questo possa farti piacere


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbri so che stai giocando....Ma posso dirti una cosa seria? Sei una delle utenti che più riscuotono la mia stima, ammesso che questo possa farti piacere


Certo che mi fa piacere e ricambio


... però adesso continuiamo con le cazzate


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa sbri, permettimi di chiamarti sbri, tu cerchi uno stallone da poter cavalcare senza remore e con goliardia. Qui di stalloni non ce nè nemmeno l'ombra, l'unico che in un certo senso ci assomiglia sono io, ma al mio invito mi hai snobbato perchè leggermente peloso. ora attaccati al tram. :blank:


ti rispondo dopo un po' di tempo perchè ho voluto controllare gli MP. Ne ho 2, ma li ho controllati lo stesso. Il tuo invito non c'era. 
A proposito:
Sono l'unica che come MP ha ricevuto solo spam? 
qui ho la pubblicità di un adesivo per dentiere e di un ... non so cos'è ma ha una forma strana, vaghi ricordi di gioventù affiorano alla memoria.
vado a guglare.


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

ma che dici, invito tramite mp, non ricordi che ti invitai mentre eravamo sul tram, lo stesso a cui oggi dico d'appenderti. 



Farfallina mia, come puoi pensare ad una cosa del genere, tu sostituta. MAI. la mia offerta a sbri, era come un'opera di beneficenza. 

Non credere a tutto ciò che dicono queste invidiose. Tu sei la prescelta. Vuoi che te lo dica in altre 1000 lingue.





p.s. Sbri, penso non siano spam, ma suggerimenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che dici, invito tramite mp, non ricordi che ti invitai mentre eravamo sul tram, lo stesso a cui oggi dico d'appenderti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mrgreen: grazie, com'è umano lei


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen: grazie, com'è umano lei


non sono arido nei sentimenti, IO.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti rispondo dopo un po' di tempo perchè ho voluto controllare gli MP. Ne ho 2, ma li ho controllati lo stesso. Il tuo invito non c'era.
> A proposito:
> *Sono l'unica che come MP ha ricevuto solo spam?
> *qui ho la pubblicità di un adesivo per dentiere e di un ... non so cos'è ma ha una forma strana, vaghi ricordi di gioventù affiorano alla memoria.
> vado a guglare.


Si

io decine di mp di spasimanti innamorati che mi supplicano di partire con loro:lipstick:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che dici, invito tramite mp, non ricordi che ti invitai mentre eravamo sul tram, lo stesso a cui oggi dico d'appenderti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta faccio una premessa:non sono laureato,non sono un costituzionalista,e spesso apro dei 3d volgari per dissacrare e farci due risate..!Qualcuno ha pensato di far sparire il mio primo 3d sei infelice?Non saprei chi e neanche mi interessa,non so in questi casi cosa prevede la costituzione italiana,ma quel 3d non era volgare era solo un modo per sdrammatizzare e sbeffeggiare chi mi ha descritto come un cannibale delle vostre sofferenze,pensate un pò...!Vabbe quel 3d dava fastidio....!Io credo che in mezzo a noi ci siano persone in completa malafede,anche la strategia dei rossi è chiaramente il loro modus operandi.Un ultimo pensiero per il conte:ti sei liberato ad uno ad uno dei tuoi pseudo nemici,se di nemici si può parlare in un forum,stringendo alleanze,carpendo segreti di persone in difficoltà e sputtanadole senza pietà,hai leccato sempre il sedere ai gestrori di turno,dovresti aver capito che io per te sono un pesce troppo grosso o non ti è chiaro?Puoi solo baciarmi languidamente le chiappe del culo,farmi la guerra alle spalle con quelle tre debosciate al tuo servizio,ma ndò cazzo vai poi?Non ti faremo il favore di uscire da qui,se admin riterrà opportuno farlo sarà il padrone di casa ad estromettermi,e quando succederà non farò scrivere alla mia compagna per farmi riammettere,non scenderò così in basso proprio no,ho una vita fuori molto più gratificante della tua.A chi mi accusa di aprire 3d volgari rispondo così:è vero,ma trovo molto più volgare le frasi razziste del conte contro i terroni,o il dare del mafioso ad un utente come fa la"Montarcini"del forum!Adesso torniamo al tema:siete infelici?approfittate di me io sono una merdaccia....!!



ciao carissimo...ma non e'proprio possibile,che questi rapporti virtuali tra utenti siano buoni??Oscu non entro nel merito,sinceramente non so cosa contenesse il 3D cancellato...ma non credo proprio che il Conte abbia questi ''poteri''.Le diatribe non servono amico..Il Conte non ti piace??amen..quando scrive non lo leggi.Io con Stermy feci lo stesso....obbedisci...in cambio quando verrai qua',ti presento la mitica Sbri.....pero'poca confidenza eh....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao carissimo...ma non e'proprio possibile,che questi rapporti virtuali tra utenti siano buoni??Oscu non entro nel merito,sinceramente non so cosa contenesse il 3D cancellato...ma non credo proprio che il Conte abbia questi ''poteri''.Le diatribe non servono amico..Il Conte non ti piace??amen..quando scrive non lo leggi.Io con Stermy feci lo stesso....obbedisci...in cambio quando verrai qua',ti presento la mitica Sbri.....pero'poca confidenza eh....:mrgreen:



Chiunque può segnalare un post (poteva). non c'entrano i poteri


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiunque può segnalare un post (poteva). non c'entrano i poteri


se non ti dispiace...potresti succintamente,dirmi, perche'il Conte avrebbe dovuto,richiederne la rimozione??grazie..........


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si
> 
> io decine di mp di spasimanti innamorati che mi supplicano di partire con loro:lipstick:


il fatto che tu abbia scelto me mi rende a dir poco felice.


----------



## Lui (13 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se non ti dispiace...potresti succintamente,dirmi, perche'il Conte avrebbe dovuto,richiederne la rimozione??grazie..........


è un discorso luuuuuuuuuuuuuuunghisiiiiiiiiiiiiimooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me sbagliamo avatar


Il mio è perfetto.


----------

